# Treats to send from uk?



## Danid (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello,

I have a friend staying in Cranbrook who is from the uk.

Her birthday is coming up and me and her other friends thought we would send a package of treats from the uk, things that she may not be able to get like chocolate, twinnings tea...

Can anyone help or make suggestions please?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Research what isn't available in Australia..my partner is from the UK and we can get a lot of chocolates and things here. For example we have twinnings tea here. 
My partners parents sent him a similar package for Christmas and everything bar Reece's chocolate we were already able to get here, so effective they paid a lot of money to send items we could already get at the local grocery store.
We don't have penguins, we do have Tim tams though, which are just a better version


----------



## laura82 (Dec 13, 2013)

Coles do Penguins! And Woolworths have a small range of British goods too, made me VERY happy to find I could get Iron Bru  There's a Deli in our local shopping mall too that sells foods from all over the world and I know in the City (Melbourne) there's a specialised shop. 

Last time I was in Oz my best friend send me a 'care package' but it didn't arrive, we're assuming there was something in it that wasn't allowed in but since we got no notification we don't know what.

It's quite expensive to but British things here but still probably a lot cheaper than having someone post things over (although I would always double check dates before you buy, some things I presume have been sitting so long they go out of date). Maybe they can send you money to make a package for them?

I'd really be interested to see an officially list of what you can and can't send both from the UK and to the UK. I don't find the Gov website very helpful. I want to send home Aussie gifts but am unsure what will be okay to post and what won't.


----------

